# Venison Hoof, can my dog eat the whole thing?



## ashpaw (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi, I was wondering... can my girl chew and eat deer hoof? I have some ZiwiPeak venison hooves for her, but I want to know whether its a good idea to have her chew and swallow these or only chew (Oral Health Care Chews | ZiwiPeak) that's what they look like. And what about deer shanks too? Any advise is welcome, she is my first dog and has IBD so we are limited at this time to single protein venison and no grains items. Thanks folks!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I think they would be like anyother kind of chew. Chewing on a deer hoof would be no different than a cow's. I would let her chew it and eat but when it gets small, then remove it like is done with any type of bone .


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Your dog can eat the whole deer


----------

